
Sigfox brings its IoT network to … Antarctica - nicolsc
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/19/frances-sigfox-brings-its-iot-network-to-antarctica/
======
nicolsc
TL;DR: The Sigfox Foundation goal is to offer coverage to non profit projects
in remote areas & developing countries. Using GPS Trackers from Sensolus, the
belgian polar mission is now able to track people & assets around their
Princess Elisabeth Station. These trackers have a 3 year lifetime using 3 AA
batteries.

